# Are LEDs worth the investment?



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 19, 2016)

New member here,
I am just wondering what the latest results for LEDs compared to 1000 watt HPS? Are they worth the extra money?


----------



## Final Phase (Nov 19, 2016)

It almost seems like LED's are improving by the minute. All light systems work if you do it right... 
I'm in the process of going about 50/50 because I'm tiring of replacing ballasts, lights bulbs, etc. Read a bunch before you buy any system so you get what you need!


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 19, 2016)

Final Phase said:


> It almost seems like LED's are improving by the minute. All light systems work if you do it right...
> I'm in the process of going about 50/50 because I'm tiring of replacing ballasts, lights bulbs, etc. Read a bunch before you buy any system so you get what you need!


I agree, you have to put in the time of researching before you make a stupid decision just because of the lack of knowledge of a technique or a product. Best advice you can give someone.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 19, 2016)

Bottom line is I can't afford investing in the "Quality" LEDs. It just seems I can focus my efforts and money a better way. Digital ballasts are so cheap nowadays and bulbs plus lightmovers too. My only problem is space! lol


----------



## Final Phase (Nov 19, 2016)

If space is a problem you may want to stay away from hps/mh or have a real good cooling system. Seems like the digital ballasts that are made today just don't hold up like the old analog ballasts. The old analog ballasts were a pain in the ass due to the noise and heat they put out... 

Bottom line - Either way each system runs into money... 

From what I can tell from my reading which is limited in LED's. Seems like LED companies are now able to get better light spectrums than the best high energy bulbs - Not positive on that info 100% accuracy...

The last LED light's I got from Amazon for about 160 bucks a piece seem to work nicely, but I have no real proof as the lights came without a manuel or any information????


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 19, 2016)

If going led I would go with a diy kit. It is cheaper and they are practically built. Name brand parts like "Meanwell" drivers and "Cree", "Vero" or "Citizen" cobs. COB is "chip on board". They are better than the little single led bulb units like "Mars".

I haven't switched myself but I have watched numerous grows on here over the last few years. In that time it went from dropping a couple grand on a good unit to now buying a diy kit for 4-5 hundred bucks. 

Spend some time in the led section. @ttystikk grows some trees with a vertical cob setup.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 19, 2016)

It would cost me close to 3 grand for a pair of Advanced LEDs to cover my area. I can do the same with 5 or 600.00 for digitals and cooling isn't a problem for me. It all depends on your set up and your budget . Running 2- 1000 HPS on 2 separate light movers. Plus running a pair of 4' T5 Reptisun UVs.
LEDs are lacking in that department unless you specifically buy the ones that UV is included. I guess I'm not ready to pay that much for lighting, just yet.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 19, 2016)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> It would cost me close to 3 grand for a pair of Advanced LEDs to cover my area. I can do the same with 5 or 600.00 for digitals and cooling isn't a problem for me. It all depends on your set up and your budget . Running 2- 1000 HPS on 2 separate light movers. Plus running a pair of 4' T5 Reptisun UVs.
> LEDs are lacking in that department unless you specifically buy the ones that UV is included. I guess I'm not ready to pay that much for lighting, just yet.


Dude get away from that kind of light. DIY cob kits.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 19, 2016)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> It would cost me close to 3 grand for a pair of Advanced LEDs to cover my area. I can do the same with 5 or 600.00 for digitals and cooling isn't a problem for me. It all depends on your set up and your budget . Running 2- 1000 HPS on 2 separate light movers. Plus running a pair of 4' T5 Reptisun UVs.
> LEDs are lacking in that department unless you specifically buy the ones that UV is included. I guess I'm not ready to pay that much for lighting, just yet.


You are thinking short game.

Think about a ten year period. The extra electric and bulb changes add up. Just saying. It takes less led watts to do the same as hid. They are more efficient to. In the long run it makes sense.

On the uv check into agromax pure uv bulb for t5. One bulb is all you need. It provides UVA and B. Run it a few minutes each hour.






I'm not saying switch to led. Do what you want. To each their own. 

If your mind was made up why ask?


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 19, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> You are thinking short game.
> 
> Think about a ten year period. The extra electric and bulb changes add up. Just saying. It takes less led watts to do the same as hid. They are more efficient to. In the long run it makes sense.
> 
> ...


Yes, I am thinking short term for now but do plan on switching over to LEDs. Maybe by next summer when heat will be playing a role again. I really like the Advanced Platinum Series P1200. I will have to look into DIY LEDs


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 19, 2016)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Yes, I am thinking short term for now but do plan on switching over to LEDs. Maybe by next summer when heat will be playing a role again. I really like the Advanced Platinum Series P1200. I will have to look into DIY LEDs


You are not going to listen. That advance platinum is a junk light. It is made with either 3 or 5 watt epistar leds. The ones I said to avoid. COB. COB is what you want. Not only that the people that sell advance platinum are ripping off the read Advance led name. They are crooks.

Turn you adblocker off. Several companies sell cob lights here and advertise. Mainly companies run by people on this forum that have been doing this a while.

COB. Cob led. That's what you want. DO NOT get a light that has single diodes.

Something like this.
http://timbergrowlights.com/300-watt-citizen-clu048-6-cob-grow-light-kit/


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 19, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> You are not going to listen. That advance platinum is a junk light. It is made with either 3 or 5 watt epistar leds. The ones I said to avoid. COB. COB is what you want. Not only that the people that sell advance platinum are ripping off the read Advance led name. They are crooks.
> 
> Turn you adblocker off. Several companies sell cob lights here and advertise. Mainly companies run by people on this forum that have been doing this a while.
> 
> ...


This. Fo sho.

Timber, Tasty, NGL. I went with Tasty. None are bad choices.

Like, there's just no comparison. I used to use two "450w" LED panels that draw 206w each. They still have a special place in my heart, but they are definitely not comparable to COB, not one of them. I only have love for ViparSpectra because Platinum's pricetag can't be justified (ViparSpectra has the same quality and standard inclusions) and Mars is prone to failure. Neither will grow more than a few ounces, and for $50 more than the cost of one of those fairly inexpensive panels, you can get a Tasty which puts out more PPFD than both those panels put together.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 19, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> This. Fo sho.
> 
> Timber, Tasty, NGL. I went with Tasty. None are bad choices.


Timber grow lights

Tasty

Northern Grow lights

Pacific.

Cobkits.com

All advertisers here and have COB lighting.


Just repeating so it will sink in.

I have a feeling the op is going to buy a couple of mars hydro and come back bitching how bad led is.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 19, 2016)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> New member here,
> I am just wondering what the latest results for LEDs compared to 1000 watt HPS? Are they worth the extra money? View attachment 3834676


you will need a really expensive LED rig to get the same a 1000w hps gets, like this one

http://timbergrowlights.com/900-watt-cree-cxb3590-5x5-framework/

That imo could replace a 1000w hps, but its very expensive.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 19, 2016)

No, I'm not. lol That is why I came here to get this valuable info from people that


whitebb2727 said:


> Timber grow lights
> 
> Tasty
> 
> ...


No, I'm not! lol That is the reason I joined this site to get this very valuable info from you people that know and have been there and done that. I'll admit, I'm not read up on the different LED systems. I have about 40square feet to cover at full throttle. It will be expensive and I don't want to hit the pay this seller button until I have all the info I can.
Be gentle! It's my first time. lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 19, 2016)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> No, I'm not. lol That is why I came here to get this valuable info from people that
> 
> No, I'm not! lol That is the reason I joined this site to get this very valuable info from you people that know and have been there and done that. I'll admit, I'm not read up on the different LED systems. I have about 40square feet to cover at full throttle. It will be expensive and I don't want to hit the pay this seller button until I have all the info I can.
> Be gentle! It's my first time. lol


In in that case just fill it with hid and use some of the profits to upgrade to led as you go.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 19, 2016)

A good middle ground. Look into lec, cdm, cmh. All the same different names. Like this.

http://www.growitbest.com/collections/complete-systems/products/906217

This is flat out the best hid on the market.
http://www.growitbest.com/collections/complete-systems/products/906088


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 19, 2016)

Just wanna throw this out there:
cob led on average are good for 50,000hrs+
Compared to mh/hps bulbs @ approx 10-15,000 hrs
As the mh/hps gets older, its lumens will diminish heavily meaning your gonna have a 30-40% loss of lumens by the time comes to replace it.
With COB LED's you dont have to change them until they die (which is rated at 5x longer than an HID bulb) and the LED will have only lost a max of approx like 2% lumens in that 5+ years iirc.
Just between the savings in replacement hps bulbs and electricity savings over the next 5 years before you have to put a dime into your lights again -YES it is definitely worth getting LED's if you can afford the initial investment. The 5+ years of savings more than cover the initial cost if used the entire 5 yrs.
I dont want to come across as an LED advocate because in reality Im an advocate for savings and efficiency. I use *both* COB LED and MH/HPS very effectively in my rooms and I'm happy with both as well.


----------



## Tim Fox (Nov 19, 2016)

I really love my cobs lights,, and i am in the process of building a new citizen cob panel,, 
I am not a full time grower,, I took about 6 months off this year,, the point is,, running my cobs part time there is a chance these cob panels will last me a lifetime
(if your in your 50's like me LOL)


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 19, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Just wanna throw this out there:
> cob led on average are good for 50,000hrs+
> Compared to mh/hps bulbs @ approx 10-15,000 hrs
> As the mh/hps gets older, its lumens will diminish heavily meaning your gonna have a 30-40% loss of lumens by the time comes to replace it.
> ...


I will check into the COB systems. Thanks for every ones input.I will most likely switch over in the future. Decisions, decisions. lol


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 20, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> I really love my cobs lights,, and i am in the process of building a new citizen cob panel,,
> I am not a full time grower,, I took about 6 months off this year,, the point is,, running my cobs part time there is a chance these cob panels will last me a lifetime
> (if your in your 50's like me LOL)


What citi's you running on the new build? I was doing some research and asking about the 1212's since this is where Im gearing doing my next build.


----------



## Tim Fox (Nov 21, 2016)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/lets-build-a-new-light.927039/#post-13145464
there is a link to my light build,, its only one page so far,, but all the specs are there,, i am going with clu048 1812 citizens


----------

